# HF  T-2119/9970 for my home shop



## matthewsx (Jul 16, 2022)

I’ve been wanting a mill for quite some time, finally found one local for a good price and brought it home.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 16, 2022)

First chips















Definitely need to work on speeds and feeds but she cuts well. Will be a great addition to the shop....


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice that you got the stand with it- one less thing you need to build (or buy) 
I wonder how many of those were made under all the various brands over the years? Must be in the millions


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 17, 2022)

Yeah, probably millions and lots of good work done with them. 

The stand is too low for my liking and storage is unusable. I’m designing a table to put it up on and use the space beneath for tool storage. 

John


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm sure you will find lots of things to do with it. These mills get a lot of grief due to the round column, but a lot of people seem to find them useful and used they can be a real bargain. 
I was rather surprised at the size the first time I saw one in person, much larger than I expected. Not a Bridgeport, but they are not a tiny mill.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2022)

IMO a lot of people who buy the mini mills would be better off just getting one of those in the first place
Much heavier duty and more powerful, nearly the same cost


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2022)

In my opinion, the HF Rong-fu is a great mill once dialed in.  Get the gibs and locks snug, take the backlash out of the quill,  beef up the round column head bolts, and you're on your way.  Add a servo on the x-axis and get some R8 collets, and you've got a good machine.  A budget-friendly iGauging DRO will speed up your work.  You'll get to the point where you feel like you're working on a milling machine, not a drill press.  I think the success you can find in running a Rong Fu comes down to the operator's attention to detail and ability to visualize the process.  Do everything you can think of during setup and milling to optimize rigidity, and the results will come out in bloom for you.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 17, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> I’ve been wanting a mill for quite some time, finally found one local for a good price and brought it home.
> 
> View attachment 414027
> 
> ...


Looks either lightly used or taken care of pretty well. Can’t read the plate but by the belt cover it’s one of the older ones. Does it say made in Taiwan?


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 17, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> In my opinion, the HF Rong-fu is a great mill once dialed in.  Get the gibs and locks snug, take the backlash out of the quill,  beef up the round column head bolts, and you're on your way.  Add a servo on the x-axis and get some R8 collets, and you've got a good machine.  A budget-friendly iGauging DRO will speed up your work.  You'll get to the point where you feel like you're working on a milling machine, not a drill press.  I think the success you can find in running a Rong Fu comes down to the operator's attention to detail and ability to visualize the process.  Do everything you can think of during setup and milling to optimize rigidity, and the results will come out in bloom for you.



When I had my commercial shop in Michigan I owned a Gorton 1-22 MasterMill which was a wonderful iron behemoth. Unfortunately I couldn't fit it into my garage so ended up trading it for sailboat rigging.

Now in my little shop here I have a 12x36 Taiwan built lathe and this mill which I think will serve well. I've already purchased a set of TNX collets and am looking at DRO's and Align power feeds. Also planning on changing to a three phase motor with VFD for speed control, will have to see if I can make the 5hp unit I have work or if I should get a smaller one.

John


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 17, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> Looks either lightly used or taken care of pretty well. Can’t read the plate but by the belt cover it’s one of the older ones. Does it say made in Taiwan?


The guy I bought if from used it exclusively for mitering tubes for custom bicycle frames so the wear appears minimal. I did have to clean it up some but don't see overhauling it anytime soon.

Yes, it is a Taiwan built Harbor Freight unit from the 90's I think.

John


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 17, 2022)

It’s the same color as my Enco badged RF30 made in ‘88. Funny, mine was bought from a guy who did custom fab like 4wd tubular bumpers and mostly used for mitering the tubes. Mine had a much harder life


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 18, 2022)

C-Bag said:


> It’s the same color as my Enco badged RF30 made in ‘88. Funny, mine was bought from a guy who did custom fab like 4wd tubular bumpers and mostly used for mitering the tubes. Mine had a much harder life


Very likely from the same factory, I figure if I use the same tools as other folks on here they can give better advice

John


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 18, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> Very likely from the same factory, I figure if I use the same tools as other folks on here they can give better advice
> 
> John


The RF30 has a funny place in the machine pecking order. Much maligned by BP/knee mill crowd, but loved by those that know it’s limitations and quirks. As long as you stay in its envelope it can do good work and not all of us have the room or need for a BP, as blasphemous as that sounds. There’s a lot of us mill/drill folks here.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 18, 2022)

I do fall into the category of not enough space for a full size knee mill. 

But, I was always told it's a poor workman who blames his tools....

If I need something bigger done I'll send it out.

John


----------

